

Why Chegg.com Was Financed With Credit And Debt - cwan
http://www.pehub.com/56296/why-cheggcom-was-financed-with-credit-and-debt/

======
byrneseyeview
This makes a lot of sense. Debt is smart if you're buying assets you can sell
for something close to what you paid -- like real estate, financial products,
natural resources, or used textbooks. It would be expensive to liquidate that
inventory, but they already have the email addresses of lots of college
students with credit cards, so it wouldn't be _that_ hard.

